# HRP "Rio Danli" - EXCITED



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I won an auction tonight for some HRP "Rio Danli" fry, fish were caught by Rusty Wessel.

They should be coming to me at about 1.5"-2", and I'm really excited (my first time having fish shipped to me), so much so that I'm setting up a 20L for them for the time being.

Here's a picture of mom and dad









Hoping to get a nice pair out of them!

And yes, MonteSS, I'm still interested in your HRP fry once they get to be .75"


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd share


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful fishes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice pickups. They should be beauties.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks bill, there are 5 of them coming in from 1.5-1.75" tomorrow, 2M/3F. Will post pics as soon as they arrive (before 3pm)


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Take it back, they're coming tuesday, waiting on a money order (ugh) - in the meantime I got the 20L set up (had the iron stand backwards with the 37 on top so had to drain the 37 and slide it forward so i could put the 20L in from the back - talk about annoying) and the cories and fry (starting to get bigger!) are loving it thus far. I'll post a few pics of the 20L once the sand clears up!


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

im glad things are looking up for you since you last inceindent, cant wait to see them!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

HawkinsStu said:


> im glad things are looking up for you since you last inceindent, cant wait to see them!


Thanks hawkins - yeah since the 90 "went down" I've had the opportunity to keep more fish, and more tanks.

Though when I took the oscar back to the store I got him from, they thought he might've been the runt of the batch, because from the end of august to january he only grew like 2", with 40% weekly changes and 2x daily feeding of pellets.

Anyways - these guys should be really gorgeous, and I can say for sure where they were collected from which is really nice


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay here's the 20L, the sand is still clearing up but it's 100% better from yesterday, I'll get a good picture once everything is set and the fish come in










made as many hiding spots as possible


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

The tank looks good.

I like the piece of driftwood in the back right corner; however, you could angle it where the left side is still against the back wall and the right site is forward against the right wall and hide your sponge filter behind the piece of wood.

Just an idea to hide some equipment; purely aesthetic choice.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Matt,

I wish I could move that piece of wood but if I lean it against the glass (tried it) it falls forward because it's really top heavy :?

these HRPs can't come soon enough :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ps here's a video of the convict fry I decided to grow out in my 20 long. They're about a month old, took them from mom about 2 weeks ago, they're growing like weeds and just started getting their bars. I'll probably keep one of them but when the HRPs come in I'm going to move a couple to the 37 with the rams, once one of them is around 1" I'll move it back to the 20 long, just want to raise a second generation 






I apologize in advance for the bad quality, I took it with my iPhone


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so ignore that video, wow, I'll take a better one and snap pics of the whole process when the HRPs come in (tuesday before 3pm) including unboxing


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

They arrived!

Okay here's a play by play - they're about to be released into the tank now but i thought I'd share the unboxing!

The box of the unknown!









Bubble wrap!









Everyone is in their own bag, jumping around









HRP #1









HRP #2









HRP #3 









HRP #4 (and my favorite thus far)









HRP #5









The tank with the bags


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ps - it's 2 males and 3 females if the seller was correct (last two should be males)


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gratz. Good luck with them.

....Bill


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

They look great; despite the stress of traveling in bags they still have great colors. I am sure they will look even better as they settle in and darken up.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to you both! That means a lot coming from the two of you 

Pretty sure I'm keeping #4 regardless :lol:


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice South Americans :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually they're from honduras which is a republic in central america :wink:


----------



## cavamart (Mar 28, 2005)

Good luck with them. Looks like they have a nice setup.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

cavamart said:


> Good luck with them. Looks like they have a nice setup.


Thanks, I've added a few pieces if PVC corners as a few extra hiding spots, they seem to be acclimating well opcorn:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The two males seem to be slightly chasing the females and each other, is this normal? It's not a horrible chase but it is pretty regular


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tank is pretty small for agroup trying to establish dominance so yeah...sounds normal.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

MonteSS said:


> Tank is pretty small for agroup trying to establish dominance so yeah...sounds normal.
> 
> ....Bill


Do you think I should remove the other male? Or should I just wait it out? Nobody is hiding in corners, I'm looking to get a pair out of this ideally


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

As long as there is not excessive chasing to the point of hiding by filters or in corners, I would wait it out. Keep an eye on their fins; a little nipping is not a problem, but if large portions of fins or scales go missing you may what to try something new.

With smaller fish I have found an excessive amount of fake plants helps alleviate aggression. Makes it easier to turn a corner and get away from an aggressor.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I've just moved around a cichlid stone and added some more pvc so that they have more places to hide from the alpha male. Things seem to be much better now!

How long do you think it will be before I get a pair? I'm guessing they need to grow a little more but just curious

ps - here's an update of my tanks


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tanks and fish look great. Should not be long before they pair.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Bill, I finally got to the point where all of the tanks are double filtered the other week, so I'm really happy with the clarity in all of them [AQ110 and AQ50 on the 37 (they were left over from the 90), AQ30 and Hydro III on the 20L, and AQ20 and Whisper 10 on the 15], and the fish seem happier.

Can't wait for them to pair up! Hopefully the rams will too :wink:


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Those HRP look great, let me get the ones that don't pair up?!?!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha - I already have a few buddies near me that want the "rejects" - though no matter what, I'm keeping that alpha male  he's a beauty


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So today I got up to find one of the smaller HRPs hiding in a plant, his tail was nipped when he came in so that wasn't an issue, but now a small patch of scales are missing, and he is breathing heavily.

The big male chases him when he sees him, should I isolate the smaller fish in a breeding container? Or let him hide? He eats fine, he just gets chased back to his hiding spot afterwards


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Once the big male fines a partner you will probably have to remove the little guy anyway. I would remove him now. Should be fine with the rams.

...Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, put him in with the rams today, he had a few more scales missing this morning from yesterday. They ignore him. I guess we'll have to wait and see if the big male decides to pair up, or if he just wants to chase everyone around, which is what he's been doing lately.

I have a sinking feeling he's going to turn into a brute


----------

